# Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€



## Jolly91 (16. Februar 2013)

*Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*

Hallo Leute,

wie der ein oder andere weiß, suche schon seit geraumer Zeit nach einem neuen Drucker, der zumindest 3-in-1 fähig ist. Am besten wäre halt 4-in-1, mit Fax.

Mein Epson Stylus DX4050 will langsam in Rente gehen, für eine Seite braucht er schon mal seine 30 Sekunden, wenn nicht eine ganze Minute. Der ist ja auch schon gute 5 Jahre alt.

Jetzt hätte ich folgende Drucker gefunden:

-> Brother MFCJ825DWG1 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
-> Epson Stylus SX440W Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Die zwei wären in der engeren Auswahl.

Wobei ich mal sagte, ein Epson kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Obwohl die wohl in letzter Zeit doch einiges richtig zu machen scheinen. Zu Canon könnte ich auch greifen, aber da gefällt mir die Optik nicht so sehr, muss mich mal zu deren Gerätschaften einlesen.

Meine Anforderungen:

-> sauberer, sowie schneller und von der Lautstärke angenehmer druck. Er muss jetzt nicht leise sein, kann ruhig gemütlich dahin drucken, nur sollte ich es im Nachbarzimmer nicht hören. 
-> fotos sollten gute Farben haben, die bei Brother wie ich laß, relativ blass werden?
-> keine Anfälligkeiten für Papierstau.
-> von der Optik nicht zu viel schnick-schnack. Einfach nett, kompakt und gut.
-> eine Fax-Option wäre nett, muss aber nicht sein.
-> die Duplexfunktion wäre auch wünschenswert.
-> relativ sparsam im Verbrauch mit der Tinte.

Ab und zu werden 30 Seiten auf einmal gedruckt, Fotoausdrucke werden im Jahr zwar selten gemacht, aber wenn ich ein paar Ausdrucke mache, sollen die natürlich in guter Farbqualität ausgedruckt werden.

Preislich sollte es bis maximal 200€ gehen.

Der Drucker sollte heute noch bestellt werden.


----------



## LED (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*

Hallo,

wir haben hier diesen Epson Drucker:
http://www.amazon.de/Epson-BX635FWD-Multifunktionsgerät-Ethernet-Kopierer/dp/B005FTX2EW

Wir sind soweit sehr zufirden mit dem Gerät, besonders den Duplex-Scan kann ich jedem nahelegen 

Allerdings scheint er mittlerweile ein Auslaufmodell zu sein und ist daher erheblich teuer.
Da müsstest Du mal nach Nachfolgemodellen suchen.

Positiv:
- ist wirklich recht leise
- nur wenige Sekunden vom Einschalten (Hard-off) bis betriebsbereit, mein alter HP brauchte da Minuten
- Separate Tintentanks und Druckköpfe --> Tinte günstiger
- kein Papierstau
- Duplex

Negativ:
- im Entwurfsmodus (Tinte sparen) werden die DPI stark reduziert, sodass Schrift kaum lesbar ist. Folglich muss man immer im normal-Modus drucken, die Qualität ist dann Top und der Verbrauch gefühlt auch nicht hoch.

Wir hatten damals für unter 150€ bezahlt, genau weiß ich es nicht mehr.

LG


----------



## darkeivl5 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*

unsere Firma hat diesen hier. Epson Stylus Office BX925FWD WiFi-Multifunktionsgerät - 4in1 BX925 8715946473048 | eBay  der ist auch Spitze arbeitet wahnsinig schnell und gut und ist Testsieger der kostet eig bis 300 euro ...
Aso 20 Tintenpatronen kosten nicht mal 25 euro


----------



## GigaBug (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*

Der Brother ist den Mehrpreis meiner Meinung nach nicht wert!!


----------



## Jolly91 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*



GigaBug schrieb:


> Der Brother ist den Mehrpreis meiner Meinung nach nicht wert!!


 
Argumentation?


----------



## Jolly91 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*

Irgendwie sticht mir im moment der Epson WorkForce WF-3520DWF Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ins Auge. Die 20€ Cashback Aktion macht es mir nicht leichter, ihn nicht zu nehmen. 

Foto´s drucken tu ich selten. Da scanne ich öfters.

Eine zweite Papierkassete wäre zwar schön, bekäme dann 30€ retour, aber nur wird der Drucker dann noch höher, und brauchen tu ich die denke ich eh nicht.


----------



## Tech-Freak0 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*

Hi, der WF-3520DWF ist definitiv ein empfehlenswerter Drucker, vor allem wenn dur wert auf gute Druckqualität und schnellen Druck legst. Anscheinend gab es hier nur bei manchen Verwendern Problemen mit der Scanner Software, solltest du mal genauer durchleuchten, falls du ihn nicht schon bestellt hast.
Ansonsten gibt es noch deutlich günstigere Multifunktionsdrucker, die seinen Job gut machen  Wie beispielsweise den Brother MFCJ220G1.
Gruß


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*

Den drucker habe ich gestern Abend bestellt. Die 20€ Cashback Aktion kommt mir auch "etwas" entgegen.

Ich laß mir alle Kommentare von vielen Druckern und Herstellern durch, und irgendwie kann man bei keinem Drucker wirklich was falsch machen. Die Unterschiede sind gering.

Aber beim WF-3520DWF konnte ich nur bei wenigen Leuten mit Problemen beim Scannen lesen, ein paar schrieben es sei gut, ein paar waren eben anderer Meinung. Dabei könnte es sich aber auch um ein anderes Problem/Defekt handeln. Da heißt es abwarten und probieren. Wen nicht selber einstellen.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*

Ich hab jetzt mal den Drucker installiert, via Wlan und bin von der Druckqualität nicht enttäuscht.

Aber den Support von Epson habe ich mal angeschrieben, nach dem Drucken macht der WF-3520DWF fiepende Geräusche. Und das Spulenfiepen ist deutlich wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Tech-Freak0 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*

Super, das freut mich. Ich würde auch mal sagen den Drucker schön auf die Qualität hin testen, ansonsten muss dir der Support natürlich helfen!


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*

Der Support meinte es könnte sich um ein mechanisches Problem handeln. Das Spulenfiepen war nachdem ich ein Foto auf einem Fotopapier ausdruckte so gut wie Weg.

Jetzt heißt es noch abwarten, vielleicht lösen sich die Probleme, aber ich denke ich werde ihn demnächst nach Deutschland zu Epson schicken, zumal beim Display wenn alle Tasten beleuchtet sind, zwischen - und dem Pfeil hinauf ein kleiner weißer Punkt durch leuchtet, den man jedoch von der Seite nicht sieht. Macht mehr Sinn als zu Amazon zu schicken, und einen neuen zu bestellen. Würde ich den Drucker wieder kaufen, aber selbstverständlich. 

Ich dachte beim Display zuerst das könnte ein Touchscreen sein, dem war aber nicht so, und das ist auch gut so. Schaut nämlich ganz danach aus. 

Aber vom Drucken bin ich schon positiv überrascht, anfangs war es natürlich etwas lauter, aber jetzt ist es ein gemütliches Geräusch, richtig angenehm. 

Vorhin druckte ich für Papa 46 Seiten aus, die hat der schnell und gemütlich abgearbeitet, ohne Papierstau oder sonst etwas, danach gab ich ihm noch 6 Seiten und 12 Seiten, die er extra spezifisch brauchte. 

Kopiert habe ich natürlich auch schon ein paar Sachen, und mit der Qualität bin ich zufrieden. Das Scannen an sich habe ich noch nicht probiert, dafür eben das kopieren. 

Die Duplex Funktion lässt noch auf sich warten, ebenso wie das Fax.

Und wenn der beim WLan nicht verbinden will, obwohl man alles richtig eingibt, sollte man mal beim Router nachsehen.

Aber ein Telefonkabel (RJ-11) hätte man beilegen können.

Probleme können nun mal überall auftreten.

Selbst bei meinem Seasonic X-560 gab es nach knappen Jahr Probleme mit dem Lüfter, da hatte das Lager einen Defekt, da meinte sogar der Support, es könnte die SSD das Problem sein, ich sollte einen anderen Anschluss probieren. Und die Lüfter von SS kosten mehr als ein Low-End Netzteil.


----------



## Jolly91 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multifunktionsdrucker,  Brother oder Epson bis 200€*

Nachdem ich gestern das Spulenfiepen mehr oder weniger gejagt habe, und das ganze Zimmer aussteckte, stellte sich heraus, das es immer noch fiepte. Und zwar in meinen Ohren. 

Als ich wieder neu verkabelte, musste das 5m Lan Kabel gegen das 1 oder 2m Kabel austauschen, und die Steckerleisten tauschte ich auch aus, stellte sich heraus, dass das Spulenfiepen von der Steckerleiste, die damals unter dem Tisch unterhalb des Druckers lag kam. 

Jetzt kann ich den Drucker behalten, und bin einfach zufrieden.


----------

